# Oak Burl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I was beginning to wonder when I first started turning this thing as there was a lot of creaky, cracky sounds as I was turning the outside. So decided duct tape was in order especially with the one piece being a little loose even with some CA. I turned it a little thicker than I like at 1/4" but it did turn out nicely. Turned a little southwest style with this one. This one will go in my display case never to be sold. It is 8 1/4" across and 4" high. It has one coat of AO on it with 2 or 3 more to come. Probably no buffing on this one. This was a fun piece to turn but there was some pucker factor involved.:lol:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man o man Bernie.. you just keep cranking out some incredible art!!!


----------



## arlan (Mar 2, 2011)

Great Job.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. It was a fun project but like I said the pucker factor was quite high.:lol:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, I'm a RedGreen fan, so, I like it better with the duct tape. Otherwise, nice work. HeHe!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I get the pucker factor just looking at it! You are a very skilled craftsman Bernie! Beautiful job!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

hi Bernie..haven't been here in a dog's age...I saw this on sawmill???, but it's worth another 3 thumbs up!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Gal I thought I hadn't seen you around for a while. 

Deb thanks and Dr. I am also a RedGreen fan.:lol:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Pucker factor - yep, I'm in tune to that here. I, too, puckered and squinted just looking at the pictures. But, I also get sweaty palms watching mountain climbers on TV. 

Lovely end result, though.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ralph I appreciate it. Yep the pucker factor was rather high but exciting also as the form started to appear.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a real beauty, Bernie.
I'm a long way from trying something like that.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I know 4 or 5 yrs ago I wouldn't even thought of attempting anything like this. I will say this if anyone is impatient don't try one of these. It took me about 4 hrs start to taking it off the lathe. You just need to take your time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done Bernie, I truly enjoy your posts.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Jerry.


----------

